# Key-Tite, now and then



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The first two pics are of the batch ILPumber hooked me up with. The last 2 pics are of my can of Key-Tite I have been nursing along for about 4 years. I use this stuff very sparingly. It's never failed me. The wording has been changed on the can and it looks like it's been bought out by a new owner. If you look at the 3rd pic it says it's a "plastic filler, that doesn't mean what it's made of, but it's consistency. This is the best dope ever. 
Thanks to ILPlumber for the hookup.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad you got it 422. 
Its good stuff


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They changed the label last year


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It brought a smile to face. I will let you know how that school turns out.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> It brought a smile to face. I will let you know how that school turns out.


Sorry I was short on the phone, the architect was standing 5' away looking at his watch every 15 seconds.

To stay on topic. Key-tite must work. I havent had a leaker in many many years ive been using it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

He can keep looking at his watch. That was a 13 minute call, I just checked my iPhone. LOL 
I have to start a job at a nuke tomorrow, so I am handing he school job off. I am having them install ceramic stem units in 17 Chicago 2 handle kitchen faucets.. That will stop the cold crossover to the hot, then they are going to replace the balancing cocks and check valves and then balance the recirc.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I used it for the first time today. Some thick stuff. No leaks, it is some pretty nasty stuff. I liked it, ill grab #5 first, but I'll definitely keep a can in the truck from now on.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I always have a bucket of those heavy duty hand wipes/scrubs, they clean it off pretty good.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm guessing it is a no no for PVC?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Old style says good for steam.

New can says good for low pressure steam....

Interesting?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

It's good stuff...I don't think I ever read the label before now thiough


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

How is it compared to rector seal?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

So far, I have used it only a few times, but I haven't used tape with it and haven't had any leaks! It will separate, so every time I use it, I stir it.


----------

